# The best I've had..thus far



## yzingerr (Sep 4, 2009)

I just smoked the Oliva Serie G yesterday and I loved it!


----------



## DaReallyPoGigolo (Aug 27, 2009)

That's awesome! I'm in love with the Serie V, I can't wait to try the G! Is that the maduro?


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Ive been wanting to try one of these...I think that is an African Cameroon wrapper...


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

How Fun!!!

Glad you enjoyed it!!!:thumb:

.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Oliva G is my favorite also, i like the maduro in the special G size the best.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Can't complain about a "g", they're pretty much awesome!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Try letting that cigar sit in your humi for a year. It will bah-LOW your mind!


----------



## burnsco (Mar 26, 2009)

that's it! I have to order some Oliva G's! I've heard too many good things about these on this board.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

there a good smoke, if you get a chance to try the oliva special G you might like it


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

I love the Series V. I will have to pick up a G.


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

I can't complain about any of the Oliva's that I've smoked. They have great cigars and a great company.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

I love the Oliva G! I am tempted to go in on a box and build a coolerdor around them.


----------



## yzingerr (Sep 4, 2009)

DaReallyPoGigolo said:


> That's awesome! I'm in love with the Serie V, I can't wait to try the G! Is that the maduro?


Smokin nightly is correct, that is the cameroon wrapper


----------



## jst2007 (Feb 7, 2009)

manowar ruination


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Yup, Olivia has been putting a dent in my wallet lately!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Oliva G are really nice. I love them in the maduro wrapper too.
Not always in the mood for the fuller/spicier V, and the G serves it up nice and smooth.


----------



## yzingerr (Sep 4, 2009)

Rubix^3 said:


> Oliva G are really nice. I love them in the maduro wrapper too.
> Not always in the mood for the fuller/spicier V, and the G serves it up nice and smooth.


I do need to try the maduro wrapper next!


----------



## yzingerr (Sep 4, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Try letting that cigar sit in your humi for a year. It will bah-LOW your mind!


I dont have that kinda restraint!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

The G's are fab!!! I won't discriminate either... I like the Maduro & the Cameroon. 

Hell... Who am I kidding. I like all Oliva's.:tongue1:


----------

